# One of my Tortoises eyes won't open!



## LeeAnn Carpenter (Nov 13, 2016)

I got my Russian Tortoise yesterday, when i got him one of his eyes opened less. Now one of his eyes can barely stay open for a second at most when it opens. He was out of his habitat all day, we took him to the pet store and they said to get his eye wet. It is starting to look a little better but I can't totally tell. He hasn't been eating much. We accidentally left his uvb light on all night. The humidity in the tank is at like 48 and the temp is 70 degrees Fahrenheit. I'm really scared and I don't know what to do. We soaked him 4 times today and his eye is a little swollen. He is very tired too. I will try anything, I am so scared for him!


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2016)

Pet stores are the worst place to get a tortoise and they are notorious for giving bad care info and selling bad products. But lets get past that and see if we can help your tortoise.

What type of UV bulb are you using? Coil type? Those can burn there eyes and shouldn't be used.

Where is it 70 in his enclosure? There are 4 temps to know and adjust. Warm side, cool side, basking area and over night low.

Give these a read:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/


----------



## LeeAnn Carpenter (Nov 13, 2016)

Tom said:


> Pet stores are the worst place to get a tortoise and they are notorious for giving bad care info and selling bad products. But lets get past that and see if we can help your tortoise.
> 
> What type of UV bulb are you using? Coil type? Those can burn there eyes and shouldn't be used.
> 
> ...


It is a coil bulb, the guy at the pet store suggested it. It is 70 at the highest temperature during the day in the center of the tank. What do I do about the uvb bulb


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello LeeAnn


----------



## sibi (Nov 13, 2016)

Oh my, you need to get rid of that coil bulb. It has been known to cause swelling and temporary blindness in many torts. See if you can return it and get either a uvb tubular bulb or a mercury vapor bulb 100w. The thing with the tube type is that it won't provide heat and you'll need to get another type of bulb to provide that. Also, the tube bulb will need a lamp to put it in. The Mercury Vapor bulb provides both heat and UV, but it's pricey. That's what I think is your baby's problem. It's that bulb! Stop using it and replace it immediately. Also, follow Tom's threads that he provided. It will help you raise your baby healthy and happy.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 13, 2016)

He's too cold and the coil bulb causes blindness. Just put in an ordinary incandescent bulb until you can get a Powersun. One of those coil bulbs made a yearling Sulcata that I had blind. Get rid of that bulb and up the temps


----------



## KevinGG (Nov 13, 2016)

Please read those care sheets. Your tortoise will be much healthier and will likely prevent future health problems. Regarding the eye problems, get rid of the coil bulb. The other thing I'd recommend is to make sure you have substrate that isn't dry and/or dusty. If it is, just add water until it's no longer dusty. Seen a lot of eyes open with just this one change. Daily soaks wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## LeeAnn Carpenter (Nov 13, 2016)

Alright, I am getting another heater tomorrow to fix temperature problem. I am going to place a small humidifier near enclosure to get humidity levels up. Ian getting a new bulb tomorrow. I will soak him 2-4 times a day with carrot baby food mixed in the water. I will try to get him to drink more, and I will add water to the substrate to make it more moist. Thank you for all of your guys' help! if you have any other things let me know and i will do it!


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2016)

LeeAnn Carpenter said:


> It is a coil bulb, the guy at the pet store suggested it. It is 70 at the highest temperature during the day in the center of the tank. What do I do about the uvb bulb



Read those links for how to set him up properly and what the temperatures should be.

Return that bulb and any other useless or dangerous stuff the pet store sold you and don't be shy about telling them why you are returning it. They need to learn from their mistakes and stop doing this.


----------



## LeeAnn Carpenter (Nov 13, 2016)

Tom said:


> Read those links for how to set him up properly and what the temperatures should be.
> 
> Return that bulb and any other useless or dangerous stuff the pet store sold you and don't be shy about telling them why you are returning it. They need to learn from their mistakes and stop doing this.


Thank you, I'm going to get an additional heater tomorrow. I hope that it is just temporary. It has only affected the eye that faces the bulb the most where he sleeps. I will be sure to post some pictures for you guys when he gets healthy! His name is FlashMyrtle the Turtle


----------



## sibi (Nov 13, 2016)

LeeAnn Carpenter said:


> Thank you, I'm going to get an additional heater tomorrow. I hope that it is just temporary. It has only affected the eye that faces the bulb the most where he sleeps. I will be sure to post some pictures for you guys when he gets healthy! His name is FlashMyrtle the Turtle


There shouldn't be a bulb on at night. Also, I would not use the humidifier until you have a heat source. Cold humid air can cause respiratory problems. For nights, you can buy a ceramic heat emitter (CHE) that provides heat without the light. So, if you're getting another bulb tomorrow, then wait on the humidifier til then. What you could do is soak him 2-3 times daily especially the last one being before putting him to sleep.


----------



## LeeAnn Carpenter (Nov 13, 2016)

sibi said:


> There shouldn't be a bulb on at night. Also, I would not use the humidifier until you have a heat source. Cold humid air can cause respiratory problems. For nights, you can buy a ceramic heat emitter (CHE) that provides heat without the light. So, if you're getting another bulb tomorrow, then wait on the humidifier til then. What you could do is soak him 2-3 times daily especially the last one being before putting him to sleep.


Thank you so much! Flashmyrtle the turtle is my Christmas gift. I'm 13 and my mom made me an account. I appreciate your advice so much. I wet the substrate with warm water and it brought the humidity up to a better level. The heat also went up. I will get a bulb for heat that gives off no light and I am getting a new uvb light asap. It has a heater on the bottom that is one of those heat pads. If a anybody has any other advice for me it is greatly appreciated


----------



## sibi (Nov 13, 2016)

LeeAnn Carpenter said:


> Thank you so much! Flashmyrtle the turtle is my Christmas gift. I'm 13 and my mom made me an account. I appreciate your advice so much. I wet the substrate with warm water and it brought the humidity up to a better level. The heat also went up. I will get a bulb for heat that gives off no light and I am getting a new uvb light asap. It has a heater on the bottom that is one of those heat pads. If a anybody has any other advice for me it is greatly appreciated


I hope the heat pad is not inside the tank or enclosure. If it were to get wet, it can pose a hazard to your baby. Heat pads should be mounted under a tank so it doesn't get wet. When the enclosure is much better, then a safe heat blanket can be purchased if necessary. Those heat blankets are designed to be inside the enclosure and are suppose to be hazardous free.


----------



## LeeAnn Carpenter (Nov 13, 2016)

sibi said:


> I hope the heat pad is not inside the tank or enclosure. If it were to get wet, it can pose a hazard to your baby. Heat pads should be mounted under a tank so it doesn't get wet. When the enclosure is much better, then a safe heat blanket can be purchased if necessary. Those heat blankets are designed to be inside the enclosure and are suppose to be hazardous free.


It is not in the enclosure, the instructions say to put it under the tank and I did that but it doesn't heat well, I'm getting a small lamp just to help


----------



## sibi (Nov 13, 2016)

LeeAnn Carpenter said:


> It is not in the enclosure, the instructions say to put it under the tank and I did that but it doesn't heat well, I'm getting a small lamp just to help


That's because the adhesive is not good. The pad needs to be glued to the glass , no gaps. That's why I really don't like them. But when he outgrows that enclosure, perhaps you'll have one made. This forum has great ideas on all kinds of enclosures and how to build one.


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 13, 2016)

LeeAnn, I can't help feeling that photos of your enclosure and lighting would help us to help you. 

The following is a pre-prepared post about heat/light then might help you to better understand what your tort needs. 

Your tort needs:

1. A basking lamp
This must hang vertically, not at an angle. Basking is essential to raise your tortoise's core temperature so it can digest food. This must be on continuously for 12-14 hours and must not be used with a thermostat. It needs to be 95-100F/35C directly under this lamp at floor level. 

2. UVB light
Read the instructions for the source to see how close to the substrate it must be. UVB is essential so your tort can process dietary calcium and have healthy bones and shell. This must also be on for 12-14 hours. 

Both 1 and 2 are available from the sun for those able to live outside. 

UVB does not pass through glass or perspex(plexiglass) - light must be direct to be effective not through a window. Mesh screening can also interfere with UVB. 

3. A minimum overnight temperature (65F for your species) and complete darkness at night to sleep. 


Notes

(a) A Mercury Vapor Bulb (MVB) provides combined UVB and Basking. Alternatively you can use 2 bulbs: a tube UVB and a reflector bulb for basking (a household reflector - not low energy or halogen - from a hardware store will do the job; it's the wattage that counts) It must not be used with a thermostat, rheostat or dimmer. 

(b) Ignore any references to UVA you may read - it's misleading marketing speak. 

(c) Compact coil UVB harms tortoise eyes and must not be used. 

(d) Basking and UVB should be on a timer so the light(s) are on for 12 hours a day. Temperature under the basking is regulated by its height above the substrate. 

(e) Overnight, depending on your home, you may need additional heat. You get this from a CHE (Ceramic Heat Emitter) which must be on a thermostat. 

(f) Torts have outstanding colour vision and love red and purple food. Coloured heat lamps colour tank decor and torts don't always apply intelligence to what they eat, resulting them in eating tank decor. Coloured bulbs should not be used. 


Measurements 

There are 4 important temperatures that you must know for an indoor enclosure. 
- Directly under the basking lamp
- Warm side
- Cool side
- Overnight Minimum

You will need digital thermometers for accuracy. 

A temperature gun thermometer (inexpensive from Amazon) measures temperature accurately in specific places like directly under the basking lamp. 

A min/max thermometer so you know the min/max temperatures in your home by day and night. 

You should also get a good digital probe hygrometer to measure humidity. 

Thermometers and hygrometer that stick to the side of the enclosure tend to be less accurate.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 14, 2016)

Please don't take this added word of caution as even more doom and gloom. But it's been my experience that heat pads and glass tanks aren't a good match for a tortoise. I once had a heat pad explode the glass in a set up like yours when my tortoise flipped over his water bowl and the water seeped into the substrate and touched that hot area. 
I have since used heat "ropes because they are just warm to the touch and not hot and when taped to the underside of a glass tank they can help a damp substrate get and stay warm. Damp substrate is heat conductive. Dry is not.


----------



## LeeAnn Carpenter (Nov 14, 2016)

sibi said:


> That's because the adhesive is not good. The pad needs to be glued to the glass , no gaps. That's why I really don't like them. But when he outgrows that enclosure, perhaps you'll have one made. This forum has great ideas on all kinds of enclosures and how to build one.


Thank you so much, his eye is already opening. The uvb bulb is out. I am going to get a heat lamp for up above. We are also going to turn the heat in our house up so that it is a little warmer. He will be fine without a uvb bulb for now because his enclosure gets direct sunlight when the blinds are open, we are going to close them so he gets indirect sunlight. Once again thank you for all of you help and advice


----------



## sibi (Nov 14, 2016)

LeeAnn Carpenter said:


> Thank you so much, his eye is already opening. The uvb bulb is out. I am going to get a heat lamp for up above. We are also going to turn the heat in our house up so that it is a little warmer. He will be fine without a uvb bulb for now because his enclosure gets direct sunlight when the blinds are open, we are going to close them so he gets indirect sunlight. Once again thank you for all of you help and advice


Sunlight UVB cannot pass through glass. The only way uvb can be get to your tort is in the open outside. It's probably way too cold to have an open window, and you still have to deal with the glass tank. Please keep that in mind.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 14, 2016)

LeeAnn Carpenter said:


> Thank you so much, his eye is already opening. The uvb bulb is out. I am going to get a heat lamp for up above. We are also going to turn the heat in our house up so that it is a little warmer. He will be fine without a uvb bulb for now because his enclosure gets direct sunlight when the blinds are open, we are going to close them so he gets indirect sunlight. Once again thank you for all of you help and advice


LeeAnn something else to keep in mind: Sunlight on a glass aquarium can create lots of heat in the wrong situation. Turning your aquarium into a solar cooker.
Be mindful of that. For real sun exposure, I would use a wooden or plastic container and outdoors with areas of shade for the tortoise.


----------



## saginawhxc (Nov 14, 2016)

I know all of this can seem overwhelming right now, but almost every single one of us has been there.

I remember very vividly spending a nice chunk of money setting up my first habitat just to find out everything I did was wrong and having to redo everything.

The advice you are getting here is top notch though and they really will help you do what is best for your tortoise.


----------



## sibi (Nov 14, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Please don't take this added word of caution as even more doom and gloom. But it's been my experience that heat pads and glass tanks aren't a good match for a tortoise. I once had a heat pad explode the glass in a set up like yours when my tortoise flipped over his water bowl and the water seeped into the substrate and touched that hot area.
> I have since used heat "ropes because they are just warm to the touch and not hot and when taped to the underside of a glass tank they can help a damp substrate get and stay warm. Damp substrate is heat conductive. Dry is not.



That happened to me too. One of my terrariums had the bottom glass cracks because the pad was so hot and when cool water hit it, it cracked. That was a $259 tank out the window! Also, the heat pads don't have a thermostat; so, there's no way to regulate temps. Once, even when the glass hadn't cracked yet, the pad had melted the cord nearest to the pad itself, and I got a small jolt when I was trying to adjust the pad. Not safe for you or your tort! Have someone build you an enclosure similar to what Tom and others have built for their babies. It's bigger, better, and can be used for a year or more depending on how fast your baby grows.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi Leeann:

I use aquariums in the house and I also use plastic tubs. I have no trouble keeping them warm with only lights or CHEs. I prefer lights because they're cheaper to use. In my experience a CHE uses more electricity. Here's what my Christmas Tree Storage bin made by Iris looks like. It has baby desert tortoises in it:





The light in the middle is on a 7a to 7p timer and is a Mercury Vapor Bulb (heat and UVB in one bulb). The two lights on either end are black lights on 24/7.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 14, 2016)

Sorry if the replies come off as too much and too soon.
Once you get things set up and tweaked to work for you, it gets much simpler.
We're all just trying to help you avoid issues and some of the grief that we have encountered in the past.


----------



## LeeAnn Carpenter (Nov 14, 2016)

Can someone attach a picture of the light to buy for a uvb. I only have a petco in my town so if you can find one at pet I that'd be great


----------



## LeeAnn Carpenter (Nov 14, 2016)

Can somebody please attach a photo of the type of lightbulb that I need to replace my coil UVB


----------



## LeeAnn Carpenter (Nov 14, 2016)

sibi said:


> Sunlight UVB cannot pass through glass. The only way uvb can be get to your tort is in the open outside. It's probably way too cold to have an open window, and you still have to deal with the glass tank. Please keep that in mind.


 Can you attach me a photo of what light I should get to replace my coil UVB


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 14, 2016)

LeeAnn Carpenter said:


> Can someone attach a picture of the light to buy for a uvb. I only have a petco in my town so if you can find one at pet I that'd be great



This would be what the Mercury Vapor bulb looks like. I like this brand:




This is the tube type UVB bulb and it doesn't provide heat. Also, you need a reflector to mount it in:


----------



## cryspow (Nov 14, 2016)

WHY won't it open


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 14, 2016)

cryspow said:


> WHY won't it open



There's no way to answer that question. All we can do is tell the OP (original poster) what has worked for us in the past in getting stuck shut eyes open. then we listen to what they tell us about how the tortoise is set up and try to right any wrongs.


----------



## LeeAnn Carpenter (Nov 14, 2016)

sibi said:


> That happened to me too. One of my terrariums had the bottom glass cracks because the pad was so hot and when cool water hit it, it cracked. That was a $259 tank out the window! Also, the heat pads don't have a thermostat; so, there's no way to regulate temps. Once, even when the glass hadn't cracked yet, the pad had melted the cord nearest to the pad itself, and I got a small jolt when I was trying to adjust the pad. Not safe for you or your tort! Have someone build you an enclosure similar to what Tom and others have built for their babies. It's bigger, better, and can be used for a year or more depending on how fast your baby grows.


The heat mat is already back at petco and we got a good old CHE bulb in a clamp lamp. The heat is up to 82 and the tortoise is enjoying it! His eye opens now which is good but it is still kind of a little weird. We got the new uvb bulb. If his eye is still not better by Thursday petco will pay to have a vet look at him so we will do that if he isn't better, or maybe even if he is just to be safe


----------



## sibi (Nov 14, 2016)

LeeAnn Carpenter said:


> The heat mat is already back at petco and we got a good old CHE bulb in a clamp lamp. The heat is up to 82 and the tortoise is enjoying it! His eye opens now which is good but it is still kind of a little weird. We got the new uvb bulb. If his eye is still not better by Thursday petco will pay to have a vet look at him so we will do that if he isn't better, or maybe even if he is just to be safe


I really think that with the new bulb, daily soaks, and warm temps, your baby's eye will get better and better day by day. If anything, perhaps an ointment or eye drops will be prescribed for a short period. But, one thing I can assure you, it was that coil bulb that did this. Many members will confirm their own stories of the horror with the coil bulb. It ought to be banned in my opinion.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 15, 2016)

Joe's Mum gave you some very good advice. I'd copy it and keep it handy so you can care for your baby correctly.
I agree with her except for one thing. I don't in anyway believe in CHE's they're dangerous. My family which has had tortoises for close to 40 years have always used black light bulbs. And everything that all the experts on here that will and do disagree with me and they'll tell you scientific things, has never been my experience. But just recently a CHE has killed 2 of my favorite animals. A black lightbulb never killed anything.You can get a black light bulb for $3.49 I have 5 tortoises and 15 box turtles and all have black light bulbs for heat at night. I live in the PNW and don't use the house heater. No one of my animals has ever acted like the bulb bothered them.
I have a young Sulcata in a closed chamber right now and that black bulb keeps a steady 87 degrees. No expensive timer or anything else.
Also if you only have one tortoise, I'm sure you are capable of walking over and turning on and off the light by hand. Don't waste money on a timer. The only timers I use are outside in the tort shed. There's 3 lights and a humidifier out there all on timers.
Be sure to make it humid and keep the soil damp. it will dry on the top, but be moist underneath creating the needed humidity.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 15, 2016)

PS. Heat mats seem to cause plastron problems in the young torts. I use one for large Sulcata but not for the smaller torts.
Oh and for a bit you might soak twice a day, but every morning a warm soak in strained carrots will be a good thing. Then just soak once a day. You soak too much and they poop too much and lose nutrients......


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 17, 2016)

sibi said:


> Oh my, you need to get rid of that coil bulb. It has been known to cause swelling and temporary blindness in many torts. See if you can return it and get either a uvb tubular bulb or a mercury vapor bulb 100w. The thing with the tube type is that it won't provide heat and you'll need to get another type of bulb to provide that. Also, the tube bulb will need a lamp to put it in. The Mercury Vapor bulb provides both heat and UV, but it's pricey. That's what I think is your baby's problem. It's that bulb! Stop using it and replace it immediately. Also, follow Tom's threads that he provided. It will help you raise your baby healthy and happy.



Please don't say they cause "temporary" blindness, that is not what I have seen or experienced. One yearling Sulcata of mine was blinded totally, another developed eye problems that never went away. Your advice is excellent, but in my experience the blindness is permanent.


----------



## saginawhxc (Nov 17, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> Also if you only have one tortoise, I'm sure you are capable of walking over and turning on and off the light by hand. Don't waste money on a timer.


I think this is a personal decision anyone can make for themselves, but I couldn't read that not point out that everyone is different. I struggle strongly with ADHD and if I didn't use timers I would probably screw everything up all the time.

Heck, I set an alarm when I give soaks. The one time I didn't, I accidentally gave my baby a three hour bath.

So yeah, I love timers. I wouldn't ever set up any kind of enclosure without them. They are cheap (less then $10) and make life so much simpler.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 17, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> Please don't say they cause "temporary" blindness, that is not what I have seen or experienced. One yearling Sulcata of mine was blinded totally, another developed eye problems that never went away. Your advice is excellent, but in my experience the blindness is permanent.



Maggie: That's because you had the bad experience with the lights at the very beginning, before we knew any better, and thus you left the light on a lot longer than most. If caught early enough, it's only temporary.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 17, 2016)

saginawhxc said:


> I think this is a personal decision anyone can make for themselves, but I couldn't read that not point out that everyone is different. I struggle strongly with ADHD and if I didn't use timers I would probably screw everything up all the time.
> 
> Heck, I set an alarm when I give soaks. The one time I didn't, I accidentally gave my baby a three hour bath.
> 
> So yeah, I love timers. I wouldn't ever set up any kind of enclosure without them. They are cheap (less then $10) and make life so much simpler.




I never thought about using one for soaking. What a good idea! I left a tortoise in the water overnight once when I was sick. Sure coulda used a timer then.....


----------



## cmacusa3 (Nov 17, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> I never thought about using one for soaking. What a good idea! I left a tortoise in the water overnight once when I was sick. Sure coulda used a timer then.....


I've done it too....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 17, 2016)

You people have to stop changing your names, how am I supposed to keep track of the people I like......Nobody says, Hey dumb a** I changed my screen name. Of course you know I do like the 3 part of your name....lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 18, 2016)

I know you and Craig are friends, but newbies don't realize you're joking around. Please be observant of other folks' threads.


----------

